# Calling all mead freaks!!



## widpanic02 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok so this weekend I went up to North Carolina and picked up some killer bikes . One was an early mead ranger! Not a motorbike which I was happy about seeing that everyone has a mead motorbike. But I'm perplexed on my this bike. To me it looks like a teens. Superbe but I'm not sure and if someone could explain how to go about getting into this BB I would be in your debt. Oh yeah and this is my first mead and I have no clue what these things are in the seat tube . I'm guessing one is a fender harness ? Thanks 












 


The seat frame on this mead is huge and I'm guessing its an aristocrat? Plus I would think this bike would of had clad wheels and prob morrow hubs??


----------



## jkent (Feb 11, 2013)

The two clips on the seat tube are tire pump clips. What are you gonna do with it? If...... you do part it i'm interested in the stem.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 11, 2013)

I think you need a spanner wrench like this one

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Produc...=1120061445&catargetid=1572651282&cagpspn=pla

But it looks like someone has already tried, it could be reverse threaded too, I should know that sort of thing by now but I always get confused about which side is threaded which way.  You could also just tap on the holes with a punch and that might be your only option since it might be seized up pretty good.  Start soaking a few days before you try to turn anything.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Ok*

Yeah it's pretty on there . Soaking it now. Any ideas on year and model? Not parting this bike out. Probably keeping it. But if I did decide to sell it I would only sell it in one piece.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 11, 2013)

I just looked through my Mead catalogs. I have almost every year. Your bike is from the teens. I can't tell exactly what year. The Ranger model is always shown with a different fork, but the Pathfinder and other models are shown with the fork that you have. The pump pegs are shown on the bikes.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 11, 2013)

*?*

So I don't understand? Is it a pathfinder?


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 11, 2013)

*?*

Could you guys give me an appraisal on this bike the way it sits. The seat frame and seat post are In the last pic also. Just curious? No breaks in the frame and it is very straight. No rot just heavy rust.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to own this one http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=988 which looks like it has the same fork.  The condition looks pretty rough, in my honest opinion as it sits its worth about  $75-$125 but sometimes the Mead stuff can bring a lot more than I would have expected.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 11, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> So I don't understand? Is it a pathfinder?



No, I think it is a Ranger. As the photo above shows, they came with both style forks. Catalogs should be used as a rough guide. Nice bike!


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Wow*

Yeah I won't be selling this bike for 75 -125 dollars. Already had to guys on the cabe offer me 275 and 300 for it the way it sits. But honestly I want to ride it or restore it.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 11, 2013)

*!*

Yeah bike hoarder a friend of mine has the Same bike you had with the of paint . He is one of the guys who wants this bike to put next to his but by the time I shipped it to Michigan I would be looking at 2 bills and its worth more than that to me . It's the only mead int collection. The next time I post pics you won't believe your eyes.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Here are two others I picked up from the same guy!*

Really old Toledo bike with og tires ! 
An A serial 1936 westfield 










sterling streamline motorbike with sick OG patina paint!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry I'm not a good person to ask for appraisals, anyone who's met me as a seller at a swap will confirm that I'm a cheap bastard.  If my recent ebay purchase attempts are any indication I'm usually only willing to pay about 1/3 the going rate.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 11, 2013)

*More pics*

God I love this westfield!


----------



## robertc (Feb 11, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> Ok so this weekend I went up to North Carolina and picked up some killer bikes . One was an early mead ranger! Not a motorbike which I was happy about seeing that everyone has a mead motorbike. But I'm perplexed on my this bike. To me it looks like a teens. Superbe but I'm not sure and if someone could explain how to go about getting into this BB I would be in your debt. Oh yeah and this is my first mead and I have no clue what these things are in the seat tube . I'm guessing one is a fender harness ? Thanks View attachment 83721View attachment 83724View attachment 83726View attachment 83727View attachment 83728View attachment 83729 View attachment 83723
> The seat frame on this mead is huge and I'm guessing its an aristocrat? Plus I would think this bike would of had clad wheels and prob morrow hubs??




widpanic02,
How in the world did we let this slip out of the old North State. I guess it just goes to show ya that we can't find them all. Congratulations on your find. Good luck with the resto. Keep us posted.

Robert


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 11, 2013)

*!*

So what do you think of the westfield hoarder? Every seen the 36 men's sterling? I had a really hard time finding one online and it was nowhere near this condition. Every seen one?






I love how westfield made this streamline model without a chainguard! The pic I saw if one did have an egg krate rack though but I really am not sure if this one had one.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 11, 2013)

*!*

Yeah guys I hit the biggest luck of my hobby life this weekend ! Also got a 34 iver Johnson from the same guy! Plus around $2500 worth of parts. You guys would throw up if I told you what I paid for all of it.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 11, 2013)

Cool Ranger.  Im with Fat Tire Trader, It's mid to late teens. Bikewhorder sold that bike He posted to me.   It's a similar bike, same sprocket and fork.  Different BB hardware. I don't have any catalogs from the teens, but I can tell you that in the very early 20's the sprocket style changed.  I believe earlier than mid teens would of been a different style sprocket as well(maybe Im wrong) Sheldon Brown has a similar 1916 Ranger (google it).  The only paint left seems to be red, or maybe that's red oxide primer.  It's not an Aristocrat seat, as for they have NO front spring.  Good luck with your research.  PM me with any break thru's.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 12, 2013)

*!*

Ok from what I can tell its around 1912-1915. The picture off Sheldon brown site shows the 1915 mead ranger coaster brake special . The only thing different in my bike is the higher handlebars that could of been a request by the buyer because they are definitely period to this bike. I see them in several different models from the same time period . What hub do you guys think this bike had and would it of had clad wheels?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 12, 2013)

ND Model A, for sure.  Your right about the bars, these were definately customize able to the buyer preferences.  Not sure if clad rims were around yet. All wood Lobdell's were probably on there.  There were many options in the rim department as well.  Get 2nd and 3rd opinions.
You gonna ride it ?


----------



## rockabillyjay (Feb 12, 2013)

That Westfield is amazing!!


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 12, 2013)

*!*

Thanks rocbilly I almost jumped out of my skin when I saw it! I could not put the money in his hands quick enough! I literally had to keep myself from smiling !


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 12, 2013)

Agreed, that Sterling is really cool - hadn't seen that frame before.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 12, 2013)

*!*

Yeah nick I sure am ! They is if I can ever get off my new westfield ! I put a set if 28" steel triple steps on it this morning  but I have not gotten around to putting a chain on to ride it around my office . Prob tomorrow! I might just take it apart buff each piece of the bike to remove the rust exposing the metal , put it back together grease it and ride it like that. That is if I can ever get into the BB!


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 12, 2013)

*!*

I had a really hard time finding this bike online and when I found it it was not sterling badged ! This is the only example of this bike I can find! But in the 1936 catalog there is one. Streamline motorbike.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Updated pics!*

So I put on the correct period grips on basically new old stock with just the right amount of wear. And turned the seat post back to give my 6'3 frame some room to work with. Think I'm gonna leave it exactly how it is . Not gigaboo it up . The guy I bought it from bought it from the original owner but other than the drop stand being removed and the bada$: 20's kickstand put in it I think it's pretty close to the way it came off the showroom floor.





Really don't even think I'm going to try to clean it because of all the original nickel still on this bike I don't want screw it up. Looks good the way it is I think.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Feb 12, 2013)

The frame looks taller than most, is it? I'm 6'4" and always on the hunt for a big bike!


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Westfield sterling.*

Yes the frame seems to be heavier and all around a little bigger . Makes my 4 star Elgin small . I think it's about the same size as my westfield made twin. Maybe a little bigger.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Feb 12, 2013)

The headtube looks taller than most. Great find..love the tube gusset thing..


----------



## bricycle (Feb 12, 2013)

rockabillyjay said:


> The frame looks taller than most, is it? I'm 6'4" and always on the hunt for a big bike!




you didn't get back you me on my tall bikes..........


----------

